# A Guide To Watch Photography



## WingTsun (Jul 14, 2012)

A while ago I spent a few days writing a long and detailed Guide To Photographing Watches. It's since been posted on several watch forums and many members seem to have found it useful so I'll post it here, too, if no-one minds and hope it helps some members here capture the beauty of their beloved timepieces. :hi:

It's designed for beginners but others may find the odd useful tip, too. It talks you though equipment, basic technique, lighting, set-up, shooting, post-processing, uploading to the net and finally posting on a forum. I hope it helps a few members get into a fun hobby and for others to stay in it and maybe even improve the photos posted daily on the forum. :mrgreen:

http://thirtyfivemill.com/photographing-watches/

If you need to find it in the future there's a link towards the bottom of the right sidebar menu on my blog.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

A very comprehensive guide for beginners, thank you for posting it.


----------



## WingTsun (Jul 14, 2012)

trackrat said:


> A very comprehensive guide for beginners, thank you for posting it.


Thank you and you're more than welcome!


----------



## OldHooky (Aug 30, 2011)

Now I know why some of my shots really didn't work! Thanks very much for the post. I now might take something good


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks Dunc! You have most excellent pics of your watches, this is all great advice for the novice like me.... a good deal to learn!


----------



## richardod (Oct 13, 2011)

Great guide- I will try some of the tips, particularly the one about reflective crystals.


----------



## WingTsun (Jul 14, 2012)

Glad you're finding it helpful and thanks for the kind words!!


----------



## webby (Aug 24, 2012)

nicely explained many thanks :yes:


----------



## kettle13 (Sep 7, 2012)

Some great info


----------



## WingTsun (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm going to update this guide soon with some pics of how to set things up and also info about a new lighting setup I've just bought in which should work very well and, for most, won't break the bank, either.


----------



## MikeProcter (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks for that guide. Very useful.


----------



## WingTsun (Jul 14, 2012)

MikeProcter said:


> Thanks for that guide. Very useful.


You're very welcome. I've just updated it with a new section on camera phone photography which I'll keep updating as I figure out the best technique myself. :wallbash: :lol:


----------



## Koing (Dec 30, 2012)

Really good read. Thanks!

Koing


----------



## adz313 (Feb 23, 2013)

Just spotted this, thanks.

Will read properly later (skimmed it on the phone).

I really should get the camera out to take photos, iPhone is just too handy so seem to rely on it more and more


----------



## WingTsun (Jul 14, 2012)

adz313 said:


> Just spotted this, thanks.
> 
> Will read properly later (skimmed it on the phone).
> 
> I really should get the camera out to take photos, iPhone is just too handy so seem to rely on it more and more


You're welcome! iPhones are great for quick snap shots but if you want more detailed photos you can't beat a decent camera and tripod.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Have just added this to the favourite bar my friend thanks for posting,


----------



## WingTsun (Jul 14, 2012)

bowie said:


> Have just added this to the favourite bar my friend thanks for posting,


Not at all, glad you found it useful.


----------

